# 去掉无用的中间件

## hudsonzuo

作为Gentoo的老用户，没有在这里发过技术贴，有点不好意思，今天写一个。

卸载上层的应用软件以后，底层的依赖往往会落在系统里面，其实可以用类似下面的命令去掉这些无用的中间件：

emerge -cv `qlist -IC  dev-*/  *-libs/`

如果不确定结果用pretend 参数。

----------

## double_crane

没看懂这个命令哪来的

但是去掉无用的依赖包，官方有个命令 emerge --depclean就可以

最上层的应用软件包列表 在 /var/lib/portage/world文件中有

PS：

how dare you say your post is technical ?

----------

## ant1688

 *double_crane wrote:*   

> 没看懂这个命令哪来的
> 
> 但是去掉无用的依赖包，官方有个命令 emerge --depclean就可以
> 
> 最上层的应用软件包列表 在 /var/lib/portage/world文件中有
> ...

 

我认为楼主的emerge -cv `qlist -IC dev-*/ *-libs/`是有一定危险的，emerge --depclean经常也是危险的，会删掉很多必要的程序，最后还得重新装回来。

安全的策略是，emerge --depclean -av 或-p，只是看一下哪些内容会被删掉，而不是直接删掉。可以把那个很长的列表复制下来，贴在一个写字板里面，重新整理一下，把明显有用的包去掉，把明显多余的包刘留下，然后用emerge -C 剩余的列表 来删除。

最后都得用revdep-rebuild或emerge @preserved-rebuild检查一下依赖的完整性，缺什么补什么。

----------

